# Umb hernia repair during Hysterectomy



## LDNYC (Jun 4, 2018)

Hello, I need some help coding an umbilical hernia repair (5-6 cm) done during a supracervical abdominal hysterectomy w/bilateral salpingoophorectomy.  What codes (CPT & ICD) are used to reflect the umbilical hernia repair? Thank you


----------



## cpc2007 (Jun 7, 2018)

Was the hernia repair performed along the incision (open or laparoscopic port incision) used for the hysterectomy, or was it performed through a separate incision?  If it was performed along the open incision or laparoscopic port sites for the hysterectomy procedure, it would be bundled per NCCI guidelines. Here's the guideline from chapter 6 of the NCCI policy manual (this guideline can be found in section E.4):

_If a hernia repair is performed at the site of an incision for an open or laparoscopic abdominal procedure, the hernia repair (e.g., CPT codes 49560-49566, 49652-49657) is not separately reportable.  The hernia repair is separately reportable if it is performed at a site other than the incision and is medically reasonable and necessary.  An incidental hernia repair is not medically reasonable and necessary and shall not be reported separately. _

That's why I wanted to ask for that detail first. If the hernia is not along the incision for the hysterectomy, I can assist you with coding the hernia repair .

Thanks
Kim
www.codingmastery.com


----------



## LDNYC (Jul 17, 2018)

cpc2007 said:


> Was the hernia repair performed along the incision (open or laparoscopic port incision) used for the hysterectomy, or was it performed through a separate incision?  If it was performed along the open incision or laparoscopic port sites for the hysterectomy procedure, it would be bundled per NCCI guidelines. Here's the guideline from chapter 6 of the NCCI policy manual (this guideline can be found in section E.4):
> 
> _If a hernia repair is performed at the site of an incision for an open or laparoscopic abdominal procedure, the hernia repair (e.g., CPT codes 49560-49566, 49652-49657) is not separately reportable.  The hernia repair is separately reportable if it is performed at a site other than the incision and is medically reasonable and necessary.  An incidental hernia repair is not medically reasonable and necessary and shall not be reported separately. _
> 
> ...



Perfect! Thank you. No further info needed.  It was performed at the site of hysterectomy incision.

Thank you


----------

